# Siemens S120 in TIA V15.1 - Starter vs. Startdrive?



## Geisterkarle (9 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte mal mehr eine Verständnis-Frage als direkt Antriebsfrage... aber wir versuchen es mal 

Und zwar setzen wir bei uns in der Firma schon Länger S120-CU320PN Module für Antriebsachsen ein. Das war bisher so verkürzt gesagt:
"Starter, Telegramm 111, SINA_POS, los geht's!"
Haben entsprechende Bausteine.

Und mit TIA V15.1 (und vermutlich auch V16, setzen wir aber noch nicht ein) wandert ja gerade viel Antriebstechnik aus dem Starter ins TIA-Portal.
Meine Kollegen fangen gerade damit an nun diese S120 im TIA zu konfigurieren und dann Technologieobjekte für die Antriebe anzulegen - weil irgendwie gibt es kein Telegramm 111 mehr oder so... und kämpfen da grad stark mit Problemen. (und da ich eigentlich als "lokaler Antriebsexperte" gelte muss ich da auch reingucken und blicke es nicht) Da stellt sich mir irgendwie die Frage, ob das überhaupt die richtige Vorgehensweise ist!? 
Verstehe ich das falsch, wofür eine S120 CU da ist? Prinzipiell ist es doch deren "Job", die Achse zu verfahren; denn mit TOs verlagere ich ja die Positionsberechnungen etc. in meine CPU! Das belastet die doch, oder?! Habe auch im V15.1 Informationssystem etwas herumgelesen und bin über das Zitat gestolpert:
"Für die Projektierung eines S120 Mehrachssystems ist die Vorgehensweise der CU310-2 mit GSD Projektierung anzuwenden." 
Womit die wohl Starter meinen und nicht StartDrive! 

Könnte mich da wer kurz erleuchten, wie das aussieht? 
Kann man S120 Mehrachssysteme komplett mit TOs steuern oder ist das nicht anzuraten und lieber wieder Starter nutzen?

Falls da wer was weiss, Danke schonmal!

PS:
Vielleicht sollte ich bei Siemens mal nach ner StartDrive Schulung schauen...


----------



## Raijin Tycho (9 März 2021)

Villeicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...U_v10_de.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0DDcetcPAUrQV4x54SSl1E

Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem mehrere Achsen in Startdrive zu betreiben. Musst halt nur schauen das die Motion-Controll-Objekte nicht zu viel der CPU-Rechenleistunh verbrauchen.

P.S.: Das Siemens-Telegramm 111 kannst du zum Beispiel auswählen wenn du in der Grundparametrierung des Motors, unter Funktionsmodule, den Einfachpositionierer aktivierst.


----------



## NBerger (9 März 2021)

> Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem mehrere Achsen in Startdrive zu betreiben.



Startdrive ersetzt den Starter.

Die Achsansteuerung kann weiter so erfolgen wie gehabt. Motion Control ist kein muss.

Ja Motion Control belastet die CPU, aber es gehen viele Dinge wesentlich einfacher. Z.B. Synchronbewegungen, Messen, Nocken ...


----------



## Geisterkarle (10 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Siemens-Telegramm 111 kannst du zum Beispiel auswählen wenn du in der Grundparametrierung des Motors, unter Funktionsmodule, den Einfachpositionierer aktivierst.


DAMN! (sorry)
Das war der "Trick" der mir gefehlt hat! 

Ein Kollege hat aktuell ein Projekt, wo wir 11 Achsen haben; da ist die CPU tatsächlich in die Knie gegangen! Wir müssen zwar Synchron fahren (@NBerger) aber das sind nur 2x2. 
So können wir alle "langweiligen" Achsen ganz herkömmlich als Einfachpositionierer anlegen und die Synchronachsen als TOs! Das ist die Lösung!
Danke!


----------



## zako (30 Mai 2021)

... Du könntest auch ein Firmwareupdate für den Sinamics machen. 
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ab wann die CU310-2PN von Startdrive unterstützt wurde, ansonsten könntest Du mit der aktuellen TIA Version alles im TIA Portal machen - siehe 





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				



Aber das mit STARTER und GSDML Integration geht schon auch noch.


----------

